# HELP exotic vet near harlow needed



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

I need one for my african pygmy hedgehog. The last standard vet I used was a waste on time and money. Please help I need some one who can handle my grumpy hog and help


----------



## tonyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeniva said:


> I need one for my african pygmy hedgehog. The last standard vet I used was a waste on time and money. Please help I need some one who can handle my grumpy hog and help



Toddbrook House Harberts Rd, Harlow, CM19 4DT
Harlow Branch: 01279 214882


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

Anything else? I'm not convinced with vets in harlow. They were scared of my hamster. I don't want another wasted vet trip. Is orchid or something in Brentwood any good?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

You could try these. I've not used them, but have heard their tortoise talks.

Lawton and Stoakes - Veterinary Surgeons in Essex


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> You could try these. I've not used them, but have heard their tortoise talks.
> 
> Lawton and Stoakes - Veterinary Surgeons in Essex


Apparently they are good but it's too far from me  I don't drive so I have to get a lift from some one. A 20 min radius would be better


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Then it might limit you somewhat.

A Google search says Harlow to RM3 0QS 18.2 miles, 27 minutes. Obviously traffic could affect this, but 18 miles to travel to a specialised vet isn't bad at all. I'm sure your friend could be persuaded.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I grew up in Harlow and tbh I can't think of any decent vets there. The few times I had problems with my pooch I took her to Companion Care but they don't tend to specialise with exotics.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Highfields vets in White Stubbs lane in broxbourne, isn't far from you and they are the best in the area by far for exotics. Ask for Mark, he is a zoo vet and I have used him with plenty of exotics including Pygmy hedgehogs


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

I ended up going to Orchid and they seemed good : ) so pleased with that.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

could call a wildlife hospital, they have huge experience with hedgehogs!


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

joe190 said:


> could call a wildlife hospital, they have huge experience with hedgehogs!


Yeah, wild european hedgehogs, but they're generally useless with APH's.


----------

